# Inside Out BBC1



## arpi (Feb 2, 2009)

has anyone seen the Inside Out program on BBC1?  It was about the new law coming out, which says that schools will have to teach about same sex parenting and gay couples.  It's only by watching this it makes me realise that we're still some way off from having equal rights, but when compared to other countries and even EU states, we're miles ahead.


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhh I didnt see that when was it on and is it repeated on BBC3

L
x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Found it on BBC website just watching now!!! Iplayer and internet is fantastic!

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I sent the link to my donor and his partner, quite ironic as it if filmed in Borough Market steps away from the Bridge where all our sperm is stored!!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00hz49r/Inside_Out_London_25_02_2009/

/links


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

ooo i didnt know this was on thanks for the link i'll watch it later!!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i cant watch i player!!   it knows im not in the UK!


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello ladies

Me and my DP were outraged by Kate Ivens on the Inside Out programme and her small minded views. In fact we were so cross with what she said and the implications this would have for all children (especially those of LGBT parents) (conceived and yet to be conceived   ) that we posted a comment on the BBC website. We'll have to wait and see if its published.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah i know what you mean what a stupid women!! I think its really good kids are going to learn about homosexuality... its about bloody time!


----------

